# Manga with the Best Art?



## Paptala (Jan 9, 2011)

What manga do you think possesses the best quality art?

From what I've seen, I'd have to go with Chobits by CLAMP.


What about you guys?


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 9, 2011)

Gon, it's actually unfair

*Spoiler*: __ 









i'd put something by Taiyo Matsumoto but it's moreso his style that i find to be the best


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going to go with Vampire Hunter D  and Berserk. And also Gon as said from Bilaal.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 9, 2011)

Prepare for a lot of Berserk responses.

I'll go with Vagabond, personally.

Mmmm, those color pages.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2011)

Its a toss up between Vagabond and Bastard.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 9, 2011)

Vagabond                     .


----------



## p-lou (Jan 9, 2011)

every time one of these is made, i'm prepared for the first post to have either vagabond, berserk, or bastard mentioned and just go zzzzzz

but clamp

oh dear oh me


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2011)

chobits?

oh my


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Berserk and Gantz's computer art.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

Oyasumi PunPun's art is so good.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2011)

If I want to be objective then from what I've read:

Sanctuary
Akira
Shin Angyo Onshi
Nijigahara Holograph
Blade of the Immortal

Personal favorites would be:

Dorohedoro
Blame! and anything else by Tsutomu Nihei
Lone Wolf and Cub
anything by Taiyo and Jiro Matsumoto
Battle Angel Alita

very stylish stuff



Bilaal said:


> Gon, it's actually unfair
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That looks great.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 9, 2011)

Monkey King by Katsuya Terada  - when you're full of lush, full color illustrations of the darkest and most twisted interpretation of Journey to the West, you kind of win manga art threads. 

Along with that goes Vagabond, REAL and PunPun/Solanin.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 9, 2011)

just to say something else, I like Claymores art, especially the double spreads, awakened ones and backgrounds.


----------



## Blade (Jan 9, 2011)

Series with the best artwork:


(In no order)


Vagabond
Vinland Saga
Bastard!
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Zetman
Shin Angyo Onshi
Vampire Hunter D
Akumetsu


----------



## Akatora (Jan 9, 2011)

Gon looks great


Also I'd say Shounen Ryuu from the 70's got pretty good art(when not drawing people)





the people look like the typical 70's manga characters


I can't rememer if it was the artist or the writer or if he did both that i believe had the record in most mangas done by one person


To see mroe art from this manga there's a slide show on youtube

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfS2gZLMURc&p=3C42E45450E2F314[/YOUTUBE]


seriously the one at 0:15... I think i've seen that one before ever knowing about manga


If anime then Karas easily gets it from what i can recall seeing


Or my childhood favorite anime

*Spoiler*: __ 






those episodes were epic, Hunting an insane maneating bear in the mountains during a Blizzard


----------



## Origami (Jan 9, 2011)

_It's definitely D.Gray-man when it comes to Art <3

_​


----------



## Blade (Jan 9, 2011)

^ Definitely not.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 9, 2011)

I know it isn't the best but I love Fullmetal Alchemist's art.Especially the detail on furnitures,phones and everything electronic.Not characters tough but everything in scene simply fascinates me.


----------



## Origami (Jan 9, 2011)

_In my opinion that is. 

I like Vampire Knight art as well.

Fractale as well.  

I like simple art. _​


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 9, 2011)

Origami said:


> _In my opinion that is.
> 
> I like Vampire Knight art as well.
> 
> ...


Much better:




Overall, I'd say Berserk, Vagabond, Dorohedoro, Zetman, Vinland Saga, SAO and BBA - which all were mentioned already.


----------



## Stajyun (Jan 9, 2011)

Toriko.....
you forgot something


----------



## Paptala (Jan 9, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> Gon, it's actually unfair
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Wow - unfair indeed!  Gorgeous detail in those pictures.


p-lou said:


> every time one of these is made, i'm prepared for the first post to have either vagabond, berserk, or bastard mentioned and just go zzzzzz
> 
> but clamp
> 
> oh dear oh me





Raptor Diego said:


> chobits?
> 
> oh my


Is that in a bad way or a good way? 


MrCinos said:


> Much better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That art looks great!  I'm going to have to check out some of these manga that I'm seeing, for the art if nothing else.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

Just one page.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 9, 2011)

Paptala said:


> That art looks great!


That one was from Spice and Wolf

Some other examples of good artwork:

*Spoiler*: _Aria_ 









*Spoiler*: _Jiraishin_ 











*Spoiler*: _Id_


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Much better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spice and Wolf 

I have to give it to them they have some really attractive art work going on there


----------



## p-lou (Jan 9, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Solanin



i like asano, a lot, but i don't think solanin is the best example of his art.  it's a bit inconsistent for him.  i love his style and dig it, but there were times in solanin where the characters didn't really feel like they fit in the environment.  kinda like they were added in later.  it's a weird complaint i know and it wasn't like that every time, but it still kinda bothered me.



Paptala said:


> Is that in a bad way or a good way?



umm...both?

it's good to see other things mentioned, but i think their style is atrocious and hard to look at.  but i'm sure that technically it's perfectly fine.  but to be honest, i don't know enough to judge it and i just don't like it enough to read their stuff and evaluate it.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 9, 2011)

Frankly sirs and madams I am appalled at the lack of mention of *Blame?, Biomega? *
but I agree on most of the others. especially boti, vagabond and jiraishin.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 9, 2011)

I love gritty art :33 

Hiroaki Samura and Hayashida Q. works are my favourite

For sure Vagabond,BAA,Bastard, Vinland Saga and SAO have wonderful art


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

I found SAO's art to not be top notch all the time and not that much original tough.

It was still way above 99% of existing manga/manhua.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 9, 2011)

samura all the way

yeah yeah

daisuke igarashi can suck my cock

woo woo


----------



## p-lou (Jan 9, 2011)

gay doctor with a ph.d. in stupid opinions


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 9, 2011)

pee-loser       .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2011)

Yu Yu Hakusho

Anything by Takeshi Obata.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 9, 2011)

Gonna go with Negima. 

This is Low Quality Scans. 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 

Some better Quality Scans. 
Link removed 
Link removed
Link removed 
Link removed


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Everything Innoue Takehiko ever drawn...


----------



## Kirath (Jan 10, 2011)

Of the manga I read so far I found the art of Hiroaki Samura's Blade of the Immortal to be the most impressive.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone said Bleach, yet?



Bleach


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2011)

Vinland Saga has great art.

The best out of what I read.


----------



## valerian (Jan 10, 2011)

Berserk
Bastard!!
Pretty much anything by Takehiko Inoue
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 
Hokuto no Ken
Blade of the Immortal
Vinland Saga
Battle Angel Alita
Shin Angyo Onshi

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## BVB (Jan 10, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually really like Kishimoto's art. He makes things look really simple and fluid, but it's actually pretty hard to draw. If you've ever tried to replicate his style, it takes a surprising amount of work.
I'm assuming I don't need an example.

I _hope_ he's been mentioned already, but if not, Takeshi Obata. I like his Death Note work the best, but all of his stuff is great.


The series was meh, but the art from Blood + was good.

In terms of quality, not subject matter.


CLAMP is hit or miss for me. I don't like some of their art, but others I do. I really like the style of XXXHolic and Tsubasa


This is kind of random, but I got the Twilight manga as a gift and was really wowed by the art.


And Sakuraga Mei :3


And, for the record, I LOVE Matsuri Hino. Just not Vampire Knight. Merupuri is where it's at.


Mishima Kazuhiko does cute art. 


Kigitsu Katsuhisa's art is great to look at, if not disturbing.
*WARNING: Gross*


Ok, I'm done with my dominating post. And I think I forgot some people too...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Franken Fran is not gross  it's just special


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> Vagabond





Eternal Fail said:


> Vagabond





Blinky said:


> Vagabond





p-lou said:


> vagabond





Fenix Down said:


> Vagabond





Blade said:


> Vagabond





MrCinos said:


> Vagabond





Bubi said:


> Vagabond


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 11, 2011)

Vagabond..


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Berserk, Gantz,Vagabond.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 11, 2011)

Any of these: Tsubasa, XXXHolic or Kobato. I love CLAMP's drawing style.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2011)

Out of all the manga I have read I would say 3 stand out above the rest in the art department.

Zetman, Pluto and Vinland Saga.

Of the 3 I would say *Zetman* is the best. At least according to my aesthetic sense.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jan 12, 2011)

Vagabond & Berserk.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 12, 2011)

People seem to be confusing actual 'art', an ability to draw perfectly, and the amount of 'details' authors can shower on panel - shades, patterns, textures etc. One does not equals the other.

From the point of actual drawing skills I always considered Katsuhiro Otomo to be the absolutely number one. You won't find three months worth of shading in his works, but he knows the body and all the foreshortening techniques perfectly.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 12, 2011)

Only being able to draw academically don't make you a good artist.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 12, 2011)

Covering a mediocre art with bucket of hatching and shades don't either.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Higanjima_ 









The art is not that great, but some spreads are quite good.

---

*Spoiler*: _Otoyomegatari_ 













*Spoiler*: _Sun-Ken Rock_ 









*Spoiler*: _Team Medical Dragon_


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 13, 2011)

Most of what I was going to say has already been done, so I'll go with Daisuke Igarashi's Children of the Sea. I don't think anyone mentioned him.

Actually has anyone even mentioned anything from Tezuka?

Planetes is another solid choice I suppose, better than Vinland Saga.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 13, 2011)

Tezuka hasn't been mentioned yet.

He's a good choice when it comes to style. I've only read MW, Ode to Kirihito and Apollo's Song by him though. From those I've personally think Kirihito had the superior style and ideas when it comes to art, paneling etc...


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 13, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Tezuka hasn't been mentioned yet.
> 
> He's a good choice when it comes to style. I've only read MW, Ode to Kirihito and Apollo's Song by him though. From those I've personally think Kirihito had the superior style and ideas when it comes to art, paneling etc...



Yeah, Tezuka certainly isn't the best academic artist, but he has one the best and most distinct styles around. On the whole, I think Phoenix has the best art of any of his works.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 13, 2011)

Well obviously Berserk and Vagabond but i would also add
Freesia

Otoyomegatari

Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou

Vinalnd Saga

Shin Angyo Onishi


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jan 13, 2011)

Berserk and Gantz


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 13, 2011)

its sad Vinland Saga is always getting recognition over Planetes in practically every way


----------



## riki-oh (Jan 13, 2011)

there's already a best artist thread


----------

